# Nano 16g w/ rainbow goby!



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

So a water change has shown my ph and kh stable enough to stock my kids 16g. Its on the softer side of water maybe slowly changing with water changes back to neutral. So my daughter being a "big" girl culled her first fish tonight. Her betta thats about 5yrs old had seemed at its end the last few months so it was time for it to go and moved the last guppy into her bedroom tank. The kids decided on rainbow gobies for their 16g so we just acclimated them and now thimking about what else if anything can go in their Tank. Suggestions are welcome. And here are the lil newbies


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Lovely.Some suggestions~ Scarlet badis, clown killies, CPD's,harlequin rasboras, P. Gertrudae, green tetras.Not all of these, pick one type.
Maybe something fun and elusive like a hara jerdoni. The kids might enjoy some peaceful fish and some cherry or other easy to keep shrimp like Rillis.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions !
I love p. gertrudae. I didn't think of that . But do you think seeing as they like a group that a 16g bow front is enough ? They're from exactly the same place a my frilled dragon . 
So update for today. These little gobys are in no way shy! If I approach the tank the swim right up to me and sit on the closest leaf. And seem to really enjoy each other . When they're not sliding down the glass( lol) or cleaning the leaves they are together side by dude or piled up. Adorable. Seems possible a male and female . Fibs are an iridescent blue and red on the possible male.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I absolutely adore the gobies and miss keeping them. I love your photos of them. It's nice when they buddy up that way. When I kept them most hung in a group, except one little trouble maker that was a different type it turned out. He did not get along with the others. Mine were the blue. I was told the lone one was a rainbow but he did not look like yours.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Here is a pic of one of the P. gertrudae I kept. eta: I am blind, there is actually a male and female in this pic


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Aww they are a couple of cute little gobies!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

keepsmiling said:


> When I kept them most hung in a group, except one little trouble maker that was a different type it turned out. He did not get along with the others. Mine were the blue. I was told the lone one was a rainbow but he did not look like yours.


The term rainbow goby seems pretty loosley thrown around and highly debated. What I have are either S. Ornatus or s. Elegans but i can think of another handful that get refered to as rainbow. Their ability to change color makes it super hard to differentiate. 



keepsmiling said:


> Here is a pic of one of the P. gertrudae I kept. eta: I am blind, there is actually a male and female in this pic


 wow. Now thats a pretty fish.


djembekah said:


> Aww they are a couple of cute little gobies!


They are totally huggable :-D . Im very happy the kids liked them.


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Stop buying all the fish I want to get! First it was the threadfin rainbows and now it's Stiphodons! I'm getting jealous of your nice fish!

Honestly I have no clue about the dimensions of a 16 gallon bowfront. I was planning on my next tank being a river tank look though and many of those fish would work well for you (since you might already have the S. elegans I want!). You can check out Tanichthys sp "neon yellow", Vietnamese white clouds, Danio tinwini, and Microdevario kubotai for some other options not mentioned.

Did I meant yet that I'm jealous?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

So I'm guessing perhaps you're jealous, Cory? Lol
No I'm not going to stop buying fun fish . Btw thanks for the ideas . I don't know what TFK would be without all these great keepers full if great stocking ideas . Makes this all so much more fun.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just an update. 
All is great with these adorable gobies. I've discovered a great feeding system for them since really they dont take prepared foods. In one of my tanks with crazy high LED light I have DGs. Well they steal plants and bits of plants creating nests at thevwater surface right under the extreme light. Algae grows on whatever the DGs swipe and pile there so now I regularily steal their algae covered plants and plant them in the goby tank. Just temporarily. The two gobies happily clean every inch of those plants then i replace and replant the clean plants and swap for the DGs newest finds! 
The gobies are happy with their contant fresh algae and they still cuddle a lot! 

I promise more pics once Ive settled in my new dragons. And maybe even more video. They are so cute when workimg on those plants. And also once Ive finished the rack for the dragons 75g and 50g I'll ge to stocking another species in this tank and perhaos another goby or 2.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

So I've neglected to get more fish yet for this tank ... But OMG these gobies are just the cutest fish! I want more.


http://youtu.be/8GQthQjzuMw

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

So ive been talking to the kids about finally finishing stocking their tank. The both agreed on another 2 gobies similar to the ones we have .. But more importantly they want Okefenokee pygmy sunfish. 
Help needed with ratios!!
can i fit 2male sunfish in there? And if so how many females should I get?keep in mind its 16g with 2 soon to be 4 little stiphodon type gobies as well. Its HEAVILY planted...


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

This week the kids new feesh should be arriving ! 
I over ordered the Pygmy sunfish in case of any losses as they are a little more difficult to keep. Plus I have plenty other tank options if the do all make it . 
Sooo 
We will be getting a male stiphoden semoni
An unsexed stiphoden ornatus
About 3 male Okefenokee Pygmy sunfish and I think 4-5 females (can't recall the numbers lol)
Can't wait!



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Super excited for the new additions! ^__^
Hope they arrive safely, and settle right in for you guys!!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

So everyone arrived safe . The s. Ornatus died after a couple days .. Not shocking. Seemed jumpy and perhaps a bit on the skinny side . 
Anywho.. I'll try to add pics and video soon! The Pygmy sunfish are sooo tiny ! They're eating daphnia very well. The remaining gobies are eating both prepared foods and algae . Nobody is hiding . They're all out and active and interact well . 
Stay tuned .....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally someone on this forum got pygmy sunfish! Pics and videos are cool and all but these are pygmy sunfish! in a tank with Stiphodon! Live webcam feeds (yeah feeds cause we need to see multiple tank views) are really the only way to go.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ +1 

Glad to hear they're doing well so far!!! Can't wait to see the woObies!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww.. Yea.. It's a tank full of cuteness ! I might need to live stream video for y'all . The Pygmy sunfish already are doing mating dances .. That is until I'm within sight . Just as amazing as any google search of them shows you . What fantastic fish to own . Thanks Cory for suggesting them  
Next will be goby pics I swear lol






Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

It only let me like it once


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Finally updating ! All feeeshies are well . The female sunfish really enjoy spending time with the gobies . The gobies seem easy going and healthy . They were a bit jumpy for a day after being introduced to the sunfish but have settled down now . Probably helps the the 3boy Pygmy sunfish have established their breeding territories .. 
Here are the gobies first then the sunfish . The Pygmy sunfish video you'll see a male courting a female .




http://youtu.be/8XzCN6vwGrQ

And the Pygmy sunfish mating dance 

http://youtu.be/3SxkAU4wIhg

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aaannd I'm thinking of ordering more stiphodon gobies 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Before I even post pics of the new gobies I'll say the s. Ornatus I got this time are really much more well fed looking . 2 mostly full grown and a juvie . Cutest thing though one of the female Pygmy sunfish came up the watch them in their bag . Shockingly a male sunfish is sitting with the glass stiphodon I ordered .. No clue the specific stiphodon a glass one is. Had trouble pinpointing it's scientific name .

Pics soon .... 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oops .. I've been missing I guess . I suppose I owe some pics * starts digging through a mountain of pics*

In other news all is well and all the gobys seem really fond of live foods . Daphnia and white worms are an all around hit in this tank . The 55g next door gets really jealous of white worm feedings . 
Repashy green foods are also a hit with the gobys . Still not a ton of luck with NLS micro pellets .. Ehh , maybe one day . 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

